# Keene State Campus Safety



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Plymouth State: Reality
Keene State: Fantasy Island*

*This is no slight to those who work there. This is a shot at those who run the place and can't see how
life and reality is going in this day and age and think a BUBBLE covers their campus. PERIOD!

Oh, and MY humble opinion, not based on 'fact'.

Campus Safety Officer
Institution:
*Keene State College*

Location:
Keene, NH

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
10/18/2018

Type:
Full Time

*Summary of Position*

Keene State College's Department of Campus Safety is looking for an individual who possess good judgment, discretion, and excellent interpersonal skills, to perform a variety of safety, enforcement, and crime prevention tasks for the College as a Campus Safety Officer. The Campus Safety Officer assists in creating and sustaining a safe learning, working and living environment for our campus community. Starting salary range $14.69-$16.62, commensurate with experience and training, and complemented by a generous benefits package. This position is part of the Teamsters Local 633.

Responsibilities include: foot and vehicle patrol, response to emergencies and calls for service to College students, faculty, staff and visitors, documentation and investigation of campus incidents, periodically with Keene Police Department; conduct property checks, dispatch services, traffic and parking enforcement, providing crime awareness education, and participating in witness and conduct hearings as needed. Because of the nature of the work in Campus Safety, officer schedules include evenings, nights, weekends and holidays (10 hour shifts) as determined by the needs of the College.

*Additional Job Information*
Applicants should be prepared to upload the following documents when applying online:

Letter of application addressing the above responsibilities
Resume
Contact information for three references
Application Deadline: Review of applications will begin immediately and continue until position is filled or otherwise closed at the College's discretion. For full consideration, please submit materials by Tuesday, October 30, 2018.

*Acceptable minimum level of education*
HS or equivalent

*Acceptable minimum years of experience*
1 year

*Other minimum qualifications*

Must be at least 21 years of age at the time of employment
High School Diploma or equivalent
One (1) year of campus safety or security experience or combination of post-high school education and/or work experience
Proven oral and written communication skills
Possess well developed interpersonal skills, including the ability to project self-assurance and certainty, project a positive first impression, react and cope with stressful situations, and evaluate a situation with common sense.
Computer proficient with the ability to learn various computer applications
Understand and demonstrated working knowledge of campus environment and/or security industry, relevant laws, and safety and fire prevention
Ability to establish and maintain effective working relationships with students, faculty, staff, and the general public.
Must possess and maintain a valid driver's license and good driving history
Must obtain and maintain CPR and First Aid certification
Must be willing to attend periodic training and meetings and work overtime
Must successfully pass a background review, including criminal history and driving history
Post-offer, pre-employment physical
Successful applicants will be required to attend a 3-day campus safety academy within the first year of hire
*Additional Preferred Qualifications*

Ability to write thorough reports
Ability to respond quickly to emergencies
Ability to work under pressure
Completion of the police academy
Additionally, the College has identified desirable qualifications that support our commitment to creating and maintaining a diverse campus community including the ability to speak a second language or to bring a multicultural perspective to the campus.
*Salary Information*
Starting salary range $14.69-$16.62, commensurate with experience and training, and complemented by a comprehensive benefits package which includes medical, dental, retirement, tuition, and paid time off. This position is part of the Teamsters Local 633.

*Interested Internal Candidates Exist?*
No

*Job Category*
Hourly Staff (Non-Exempt)

*Appointment Type*
Regular

*DOT Safety Information*
Other - Valid Driver's License and safe driving record.
*Application Information*
Contact:
Keene State College

Online App. Form:
https://jobs.usnh.edu/postings/31230


----------

